# 100g protein shake



## jimm (Apr 17, 2012)

struggle to get in enought protein to my diet think its hindering gains..

watched this gregg plitt vid listen to what he says at 2:50 



Greg Plitt How to Gain Huge Muscles - YouTube


im thinking of implementing this into my diet what you guys think least im guaranteed to be hitting 300g-350g of protein every day with this method..

any negatives from doing this?


whats your thought on this.


----------



## jimm (Apr 17, 2012)

im loving the idea 

hope im not commiting protein suicide...


----------



## Powermaster (Apr 17, 2012)

I've had better luck with smaller sized shakes in the 30 to 40 gram range. 100 grams would have me looking for the nearest restroom.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 17, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> I've had better luck with smaller sized shakes in the 30 to 40 gram range. 100 grams would have me looking for the nearest restroom.




to do what? i feel like it would slow down your bowels greatly lol. (or were you referring to vomitting?)


----------



## jimm (Apr 17, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> I've had better luck with smaller sized shakes in the 30 to 40 gram range. 100 grams would have me looking for the nearest restroom.



lol i hear ya first time i had one was the other night pretty much farted intensily for the next hour or 2 lmao! but ive just been having one in the morning when i wake up with 5 eggs scrambled its nice to know that already after my first meal now ive had a good bit of protein! 

before i would usually just have a standard 40g protein shake with my breakfast but after watching this video it made me rethink my protein intake..


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 17, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> to do what? i feel like it would slow down your bowels greatly lol. (or were you referring to vomitting?)



I eat about one hundred grams of protein in my breakfast shake.  Then workout.  Then I have another 50 grams post wo shake with a spoonful of metamucil.  Regular as can be.


----------



## ELH (Apr 17, 2012)

I generally do three 40+ gram shakes throughout the day plus my protein from real foods, but everyone is different. Try it and see if you like it. I personally haven't heard of many people trying it. Mainly because 200-250+ grams of protein powder a day would get expensive.


----------



## sityslicker (Apr 17, 2012)

jimm said:


> struggle to get in enought protein to my diet think its hindering gains..
> 
> watched this gregg plitt vid listen to what he says at 2:50
> 
> ...



Your better off breaking into 2- 50g shakes and spreading them out throughout the day vs shot gunning them. You will use the nutrients more efficiently and prevent waste.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 17, 2012)

sityslicker said:


> Your better off breaking into 2- 50g shakes and spreading them out throughout the day vs shot gunning them. You will use the nutrients more efficiently and prevent waste.



references?


----------



## jimm (Apr 17, 2012)

sityslicker said:


> Your better off breaking into 2- 50g shakes and spreading them out throughout the day vs shot gunning them. You will use the nutrients more efficiently and prevent waste.



2 50g shakes = 100g 

im going to be trying 2 100g shakes so thats 4 50g shakes lol but i get what ur saying...


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 17, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> references?


^^^


----------



## sityslicker (Apr 17, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> references?



Yes, your right I should of said "imo." There just too many variable to determine his protein needs for the information given. I apologize, I gave a very generalized answer. For all I know the OP could be the size of jay cutler or ronnie coleman (lol) and could easy assimilate and use 100g of protien in one sitting, or his others macros are extremely low and needs the added energy from greater protein intake, or maybe he's running 5g of gear with 50iu of slin and 15iu of gh .

For majority of us (enhanced), 50g shakes will do the trick. I don't have reference and probably won't, since most protein studies are done on non-enhanced individuals.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 17, 2012)

jimm said:


> 2 50g shakes = 100g
> 
> im going to be trying 2 100g shakes so thats 4 50g shakes lol but i get what ur saying...



just eat more food....lean turkey burgers, chicken, eggs, egg whites, salmon, tilapia.....but i hear ya though, I have a protein shake as soon as i wake up and then I cook breakfast. I have a protein shake post workout and one other time during the day as well. Rest of my protein comes from food.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been drinking 3 100g protein shakes ED for quite a while now.  It did take a little time for my body to get used to it.. but it's smooth sailing now.. no GI discomfort or anything.


----------



## autodad (Apr 17, 2012)

Not to get off topic but does anyone think he has NEVER used steroids? ...that line about military is bull, I was in for 8 years and was never tested for juice. No to mention half the guys in use or have used.


----------



## jimm (Apr 17, 2012)

sityslicker said:


> Yes, your right I should of said "imo." There just too many variable to determine his protein needs for the information given. I apologize, I gave a very generalized answer. For all I know the OP could be the size of jay cutler or ronnie coleman (lol) and could easy assimilate and use 100g of protien in one sitting, or his others macros are extremely low and needs the added energy from greater protein intake, or maybe he's running 5g of gear with 50iu of slin and 15iu of gh .
> 
> For majority of us (enhanced), 50g shakes will do the trick. I don't have reference and probably won't, since most protein studies are done on non-enhanced individuals.




lol just so you know im 5'8 about 185lb about the size of ron colemans leg.

i eat 4-7 meals a day usually consisting of alot of chicken, fish and steak and eggs.

need to get my carbs up throw in some potatoes more often i fucking love jacket potatoe with cheese and a tin of tuna on top!

clean carbs yeah i really dont get enough consistently!

as for gear im running 75mg prop ed and dbol 50mg ED just a light cycle for summer :/

never touched growth or nothing cause i cant afford it!


my down fall is i will go on binges every so often quite often with drink and drugs and will go on 3 day binges which take me a week to recover from and feel human and another week before i feel strong again in the gym! (something i am trying to stop)


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 17, 2012)

all that protein will kill your kidneys!!!!!!


----------



## jimm (Apr 17, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> just eat more food....lean turkey burgers, chicken, eggs, egg whites, salmon, tilapia.....but i hear ya though, I have a protein shake as soon as i wake up and then I cook breakfast. I have a protein shake post workout and one other time during the day as well. Rest of my protein comes from food.



i eat alot all i ever get is moaned at cause im eating too much cooking all the time..
wh
at is it with ppl and tilapia? i eat alot of smoked cod when i can afford it 250g a day of ot is about 40g protein and not alot of fat barely any and tasty... dont think ive ever had tilapia..

for me to eat 300gs of protein through food alone would be hard it would cost alot of money and be hard on my guts lol


----------



## jimm (Apr 17, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> all that protein will kill your kidneys!!!!!!



is this bro science or you got any thing to back it up..does worry me ive heard about it kindney stones n shit though exess protein.. 



also my man pittsburgh said hes been doing it for a while now...


----------



## jimm (Apr 17, 2012)

autodad said:


> Not to get off topic but does anyone think he has NEVER used steroids? ...that line about military is bull, I was in for 8 years and was never tested for juice. No to mention half the guys in use or have used.



im pretty sure he could achive that witout juice but were talking like 10 yeard plus consistnet training most of us juicers are too impatient to wait that long..lifes to short and all that.

its not like hes a mass monster or anything.


----------



## jimm (Apr 17, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I've been drinking 3 100g protein shakes ED for quite a while now.  It did take a little time for my body to get used to it.. but it's smooth sailing now.. no GI discomfort or anything.




donkey recons it will kill your kidneys!

hows your holding up?

bro science?


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 17, 2012)

I consume around 40 to 50 grams of protein per sitting which is over what most researchers say is optimal but hey thats what works for me. Here is a short read about protein consumption.

While  some bodybuilders consume up to 70 g of protein in one sitting, a study in the  "Journal of the American Dietetic Association" published in September 2009 found  that 30 g of protein at one time increases protein synthesis by 50 percent in  both young and elderly participants. When researchers increased the protein  intake to 90 g in one sitting, they observed no additional gains. A January 2009  study published in the "American Journal of Clinical Nutrition" found that 20 g  of protein was an amount sufficient enough to stimulate muscle protein synthesis  post-exercise

Read more: How Much Protein Can Your Body Digest At One Time? | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 17, 2012)

indrox1 said:


> I consume around 40 to 50 grams of protein per sitting which is over what most researchers say is optimal but hey thats what works for me. Here is a short read about protein consumption.
> 
> While  some bodybuilders consume up to 70 g of protein in one sitting, a study in the  "Journal of the American Dietetic Association" published in September 2009 found  that 30 g of protein at one time increases protein synthesis by 50 percent in  both young and elderly participants. When researchers increased the protein  intake to 90 g in one sitting, they observed no additional gains. A January 2009  study published in the "American Journal of Clinical Nutrition" found that 20 g  of protein was an amount sufficient enough to stimulate muscle protein synthesis  post-exercise
> 
> Read more: How Much Protein Can Your Body Digest At One Time? | LIVESTRONG.COM



were the "old and young participants" on steroids?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 17, 2012)

jimm said:


> is this bro science or you got any thing to back it up..does worry me ive heard about it kindney stones n shit though exess protein..
> 
> 
> 
> also my man pittsburgh said hes been doing it for a while now...



i was joking..


----------



## jimm (Apr 17, 2012)

indrox1 said:


> I consume around 40 to 50 grams of protein per sitting which is over what most researchers say is optimal but hey thats what works for me. Here is a short read about protein consumption.
> 
> While  some bodybuilders consume up to 70 g of protein in one sitting, a study in the  "Journal of the American Dietetic Association" published in September 2009 found  that 30 g of protein at one time increases protein synthesis by 50 percent in  both young and elderly participants. When researchers increased the protein  intake to 90 g in one sitting, they observed no additional gains. A January 2009  study published in the "American Journal of Clinical Nutrition" found that 20 g  of protein was an amount sufficient enough to stimulate muscle protein synthesis  post-exercise
> 
> Read more: How Much Protein Can Your Body Digest At One Time? | LIVESTRONG.COM



thanks for your input and posting the article bro


ive heard that saying 30g can only be consumed at once before, i refuse to belive it tho.. this is what the average joe does im not in this to be a average joe!


----------



## jimm (Apr 17, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i was joking..




k brah


----------



## ThreeGigs (Apr 17, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> references?


Ok, let's use some common information, a little smidgen of logic, and a wee bit of math.

Is whey protein considered a 'fast' protein? 
Ok, so how fast is it?  Let's Google for an answer:
Here's one link: What Are Good Sources of Protein? - Speed of Digestion Part 2 | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald
Or, if you prefer more scientific studies, here's another: http://home.exetel.com.au/surreality/health/A%20Review%20of%20Issues%20of%20Dietary%20Protein%20Intake%20in%20Humans.pdf

Ok, so whey is fast at about 10 grams per hour. Apparently so id pork tenderloin, but take that number with a grain of salt (you'll see why if you check the details of the methodology).

Ok, so if whey is 10 grams per hour, how many hours are there in a day?
Hey, that gets us to a nice maximum amount of protein we can absorb a day. 

But what about a 100 gram shake? That would take 10 hours to absorb.
But wait, there's more. Let's go look and see just where in the intestine protein gets absorbed:
Protein (nutrient) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Okay, that and other sources agree... it's absorbed only in the small intestine, not the large intestine.

Well cool!  But...

How long does food stay in the small intestine? I mean, if it's in there less than 10 hours, then not all of that 100g protein shake will be absorbed.
Let's see:
http://www.ajronline.org/content/104/3/522.full.pdf

Hmm... seems 90 minutes is about average, with only 4% of the subjects showing a transit time longer than 3 hours.

So an hour and a half!  Err, wait... gastric emptying. That whole 100 grams isn't dumped in all at once. Plus the transit time is for the leading edge, not the whole thing. 
Ok, gastric emptying:
Simultaneous measurement of gastric emptying, small bowel residence and colonic filling of a solid meal by the use of the gamma camera.

Ahh, now we have all the pieces to make a reasonable conclusion.

That 100 gram shake, if eaten without other foods, will get dumped into your intestine in about 30 minutes. Plus a 90 minute transit time, plus 90 minutes for the trailing edge to get pushed through, equals about 3 and a half hours of time the shake will spend in your gut.

Let's round it up to 4 hours to make it easy.

4 hours times 10 grams per hour equals 40 grams. Anything more winds up in your large intestine and feeds the bacteria there, which love to produce protein farts (yeah, if you're getting protein farts, you're shitting out some of the protein you ate... but it's your money).


If you look back through my previous posts, I've said all this over and over. 
Plus.... think about it. If muscles are 25% protein, and you eat 200 grams, that means you'd expect 800 grams of muscle per day. Ok, lets cut that in half and say a pound a day. Does anyone know anyone who's gained a pound a day of *muscle*? Not water, real, keepable muscle? Hell, even on gear no one gains 60 pounds of muscle on an 8 week cycle.


----------



## jimm (Apr 17, 2012)

so ur saying this rule applys to some one who is 110lbs and someone who weighs 250lbs..




bro science at his finest i think i would rather try for myself then let some internet study deter me from trying..


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 17, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> Ok, let's use some common information, a little smidgen of logic, and a wee bit of math.
> 
> Is whey protein considered a 'fast' protein?
> Ok, so how fast is it?  Let's Google for an answer:
> ...




one word bro..


steroids


another word more specifically

tren


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 17, 2012)

jimm said:


> lol i hear ya first time i had one was the other night pretty much farted intensily for the next hour or 2 lmao!



LMAO, protein farts are a bitch!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 17, 2012)

this guy looks like a fucking queer hoping around looking like a fucking fag. He isn't huge, nor does he know how to build "huge" muscles. Anyone with that low of bodyfat will appear pretty fucking big due to the muscular definition. But honestly, dont listen to this little foot fairy. Never take advice from a guy swinging back and forth on a pole with tights on..


----------



## haussanator (Apr 18, 2012)

I thought protien intake also has to do with a peorsons weight?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 18, 2012)

haussanator said:


> I thought protien intake also has to do with a peorsons weight?



nope....a skinny 200lb man should intake the same as Kai Greene. YES IT HAS TO DO WITH WEIGHT...mainly lean body mass.


----------



## jimm (Apr 18, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> this guy looks like a fucking queer hoping around looking like a fucking fag. He isn't huge, nor does he know how to build "huge" muscles. Anyone with that low of bodyfat will appear pretty fucking big due to the muscular definition. But honestly, dont listen to this little foot fairy. Never take advice from a guy swinging back and forth on a pole with tights on..



haters gonna hate


----------



## jimm (Apr 18, 2012)

il agree with you on the tights..seriously wtf nah bro.

but its not just about beeing huge well for me anyway it has alot to do with aesthetics

shit if i wanted to get huge id take a cuple of grams of test some of every gear goin, gh slin ect.. u get the point with a boat load of gear ur gonna get huge.

its like what shaun ray says in a interview some thing along the lines of " any one can be big, but to be big and beautifull well thats a whole dfferent thing"...

ive seen alot of huge cunts who have lots of mass, zero definition, u ask them about a six pac they will point to the fridge yeah they look big on paper but look like absalute shit!


----------



## Powermaster (Apr 18, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> to do what? i feel like it would slow down your bowels greatly lol. (or were you referring to vomitting?)



I suppose I could get used to a 100 gram shake at a time but what's the point? Most data I've read say's to consume enough to stimulate muscle protein synthesis, follow it up with a whole food meal, let MPS go back to base line then repeat.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 18, 2012)

jimm said:


> il agree with you on the tights..seriously wtf nah bro.
> 
> but its not just about beeing huge well for me anyway it has alot to do with aesthetics
> 
> ...



imo the "cunt" is the scronny little kid who comes up to the huge massive dudes and asks em about their 6 packs.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Apr 18, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> one word bro..
> steroids
> another word more specifically
> tren



Donkey, AAs don't alter protein absorption. *Utilization*, yes, but not absorption. Stack every steroid you know together and your intestines still won't absorb any more than they do now. And like I said, if your body actually used 100 grams of protein per day to make muscle, you'd add a pound of muscle a day. I'd be bigger than Coleman in 3 months. I think we're all aware that doesn't happen. So do the math in reverse: How much *muscle* (not weight) do you gain on a cycle, divide by the number of days, multiply by 25%, and that's how much protein your body actually used.  10 pounds of muscle in a month is about 40 grams of protein per day. 



jimm said:


> so ur saying this rule applys to some one who is 110lbs and someone who weighs 250lbs..
> bro science at his finest i think i would rather try for myself then let some internet study deter me from trying..



Yes, it applies to 110 pounders and 250 pounders alike. If you would make the minor effort to Google 'small intestine length in humans', you'd see that intestine length doesn't vary much, and variance is generally dependent on height, not weight. I mean, when your muscles grew, did your feet grow longer? Nose get bigger? Brain? Pecker? None of the above? Yeah, just because you pack on muscle, doesn't mean your intestines get any bigger. You're kinda stuck with what you were born with, and humans are all pretty much alike in that respect.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 18, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> Donkey, AAs don't alter protein absorption. *Utilization*, yes, but not absorption. Stack every steroid you know together and your intestines still won't absorb any more than they do now. And like I said, if your body actually used 100 grams of protein per day to make muscle, you'd add a pound of muscle a day..



so a pound only weighs 100g now?


----------



## jimm (Apr 18, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> imo the "cunt" is the scronny little kid who comes up to the huge massive dudes and asks em about their 6 packs.




imo the cunt is the dude who talks shit on pretty much every thread going but looks like totall dog shit in his avi


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 18, 2012)

jimm said:


> imo the cunt is the dude who talks shit on pretty much every thread going but looks like totall dog shit in his avi



ill post up a new one tommorrow just for you  actually ill do it right now lol



k done, its a little old, but not at old as the previous one


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 18, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> Ok, let's use some common information, a little smidgen of logic, and a wee bit of math.
> 
> Is whey protein considered a 'fast' protein?
> Ok, so how fast is it?  Let's Google for an answer:
> ...


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 18, 2012)

"TheFuture" said:


> LMAO, protein farts are a bitch!



Protein farts and garlic pills clear out buildings!


----------



## jimm (Apr 19, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> ill post up a new one tommorrow just for you  actually ill do it right now lol
> 
> 
> 
> k done, its a little old, but not at old as the previous one




r u jay cutler?


----------



## overlord (Apr 19, 2012)

Firstly, the guy in that vid is a faggot.

Secondly, consuming 100g protein at once is a waste of money.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 19, 2012)

overlord said:


> Firstly, the guy in that vid is a faggot.
> 
> Secondly, consuming 100g protein at once is a waste of money.



^^^ this. My shakes are 25g wpi 25g casein. That's more than enough for one serve.


----------



## jimm (Apr 19, 2012)

some of u e warriors need to get over yourselves seriously.. the thread aint about the guy personally its about the idea of 100g shakes and from what iv got from the information provided its pretty much all bro science..

pitsburgh does it and has no probs whilse others say its a waste..

im gonna probly tone it down a bit afterall i always need a shake PWO so to consume 2 100g shakes then a 40g after workout is alot..

il probly go with 50-70g in the morning with my eggs 

40g PWO

50-70g before bed..


----------



## ThreeGigs (Apr 19, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> so a pound only weighs 100g now?



So your muscles are 100% protein now? Mine are about 20-25% protein, the rest being water, glycogen, etc.  So yeah, 100 grams of protein would build 400 to 500 grams of muscle, which is about one pound.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Apr 19, 2012)

exphys88 said:


>



So I'm a research nerd. But does the logic and math make sense to you or not?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 19, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> So your muscles are 100% protein now? Mine are about 20-25% protein, the rest being water, glycogen, etc. So yeah, 100 grams of protein would build 400 to 500 grams of muscle, which is about one pound.



oh i thought you said 1 pound of lean dry mass (my bad i seriously thought i read that in this thread)


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 19, 2012)

jimm said:


> some of u e warriors need to get over yourselves seriously.. the thread aint about the guy personally its about the idea of 100g shakes and from what iv got from the information provided its pretty much all bro science..
> 
> pitsburgh does it and has no probs whilse others say its a waste..
> 
> ...



Looks good bro! Whatever works for each individual is what I say. Time will tell what works and what doesnt.


----------



## jimm (Apr 19, 2012)

indrox1 said:


> Looks good bro! Whatever works for each individual is what I say. *Time will tell what works and what doesnt*.





i hear ya on that one bro


----------



## overlord (Apr 19, 2012)

It is reasoning like what has been shown in this thread that I am apprehensive to take the time to post science-based responses.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 19, 2012)

I liked the post actually.


----------



## Shillelagh (Apr 22, 2012)

Happy shitting...


----------



## jimm (Apr 23, 2012)

Shillelagh said:


> Happy shitting...



thanks brah!

sinse consuming the monster shake and nealry following thru and shitting my pants on several different occasion ive taken the wise decsion to tone down the shakes... a bit..


----------



## jimm (Apr 24, 2012)

just wondering if you can only consumer 30-40g of protein per sitting regardless if ur 130lb or 280lb then why do most of the massive cunts eat 10-14 egg whites every day for breakfast surely they should only eat 4 cause thats all the protien they can absorb hmmmm summit not right with this only consume 40g per sitting.. im starting to think its a conspiricy theroy put in place to keep people from becoming massive fuckers....


----------

